# Rockwell table saw



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

I have the chance to buy a Rockwell super 10 model # 34-710. Dose anybody have any info on this contractor saw. Pros or cons.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

I can buy this for 100$ is it worth it


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Rockwell later joined or became one with Delta and all I can find on your saw is here: http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/delta/34-710_TYPE_1

If this looks like it then I'd consider parts availability. As you can see in the schematic and parts list, it takes a direct drive motor that's no longer available. Plus, direct drive saws tend to vibrate a lot. Personally, I'd pass on it. Even for a beginners saw, no parts availability = scrap metal. If it runs good and hasn't been abused…$50.00? Also I'd really scrutinize the fence as the fence is what makes it a good saw.

What do you other LJ's think?


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree. The restoration cost and parts search will not make you a happy woodworker.


----------



## lovinmrv (Jan 9, 2010)

damn, wish I'd seen this before I bought one.


----------



## lovinmrv (Jan 9, 2010)

Having started to use mine, I offer the following:

1. It works well. I am very pleased.
2. It will probably burn out sometime and will need to be replaced
3. I need to build an in/out feed table or cabinet like this one:
http://www.woodstore.net/mosaroce.html
4. I'll make the cabinet with a new saw in mind…in other words, I'll leave enough space to accomodate a newer, bigger saw.

Any suggestions on other saw table designs are welcome.

thx


----------

